# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Απελευθέρωση Κοκκινολαίμη.

## αντρικος

τα καταφερα παιδια ακομη ενα πουλλακι πισο στον τοπο του ενας κοκκινολαιμης το ειχε ενας φιλος μου για 2 μερες πηγα τωρα σπιτη του και του λεω που το βρηκες?? μου λεει το επιασα σε διχτη του λεω οκ αν δεν το αφησεις να φυγει εγω φευγω μου λεει αντε ρε σταματα του λεω οκ δωσε μου το να το προσεχω εγω λιγες μερες γιατι χρειαζονται ειδικη διατροφη θα σου πεθανει πηγα με τα νερα του μου λεει οκ μολις ηρθα σπιτη εγω το πηρα και το αφησα ελευθερο σε λιγη ωρα ανεβαζω και το βιντεο  :Happy0064:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολλα μπραβο Αντρικο.....  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

*Συγχαρητηρια Ανδρεα!!!!!!!*  ::

----------


## jk21

μπραβο ρε Αντρικο !!! πολλοι νομιζουν οτι η καρδερινα ειναι το αγαπημενο  μου πουλι αλλα ο κοκκινολαιμης ειναι μακραν για μενα η αδυναμια μου ! το μελαγχολικο του κελαηδησμα δεν το εχει κανενα αλλο πουλι !

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Αντρίκο !!!!

----------


## αντρικος

σωστος φιλε δημητρη και για μενα ειναι γιατι οταν ειμουν μικρος ο παππους μου ειχε 3 και τα ειχε για χρονια και μια μερα αποφασισε να τα αφηση και ερχονταν και τα 3 στην βεραντα και τα ταιζε ηταν τοσο πολυ ηρεμα και κελαιδημα ειναι το παν :Happy:  ευχαρισω παιδια περιμενο τον αδελφο μου να ξυπνηση να μπορεσο να ανεβασω το βιντεοοο χεχε λιγο ακομη  :Happy:

----------


## αντρικος



----------


## lagreco69

Πολλα μπραβο!!!! Ανδρεα εκανες το σωστο. μια χαρα δουλευει και το link.

----------


## Τουλα

Aνακούφιση... ενιωσα όταν τον είδα να πετάει. Πολύ καλή κίνηση. Μπράβο σου.

----------


## xarhs

γειασου ρε αντρικο δυναμηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη........  ............... πολυ σωστη κινηση....!!!!!!!

----------


## δημητρα

μπραβο μπραβο

----------


## jk21

και παλι ευγε !!!

----------


## BugsBunny

> *Συγχαρητηρια Ανδρεα!!!!!!!*


+1...........

----------


## mitsman

Ζωγραφιζεις Ανδρεα!

----------


## Peri27

:Happy0159:  :Happy0065:  μπραβοο μακαρι να ταν ολοι σαν εσενα!!  .... μου αρεσουν πολλοι οι κοκκινολαιμηδες.. οπως και οι γκιωνηδες .. (δεν 3ερω επισημη ονομασια  ::  )

----------


## teo24

:: ....

----------


## orion

ΕΥΓΕ!!!

----------

